# Duyuru > Yahudi lobisi Mehdi, Mesih ve Deccal gelecek propagandası ile Hz. Muhammed'in >  Yahudi Lobisinin B Planı

## ceydaaa

Barack Obama Yönetimi'nin büyük bir oy kaybına uğrayacağını hesaplayan Yahudi lobisi, Kasım ayı başında yapılacak olan ara seçimler arifesinde İsrail'e yapılan yardımların Dışişleri Bakanlığı'ndan alınarak Savunma Bakanlığı'nın (Pentagon) kontrolüne verilmesi için harekete geçti.
İsrail'de yayınlanan Yedioth Ahronot gazetesinin haberine göre Yahudi lobisi, İsrail'e her yıl verilen 3 milyar dolar yardımı garanti altına alabilmek için konunun karara bağlandığı Dışişleri Bakanlığı Yardım Bütçesi'ni devre dışı bırakmayı hedefliyor. Habere göre yardımlar bu şekilde muhtemel bir kanuni engelleme riskiyle yüz yüze kalmamış olacak.
İsrail ve Mısır arasında imzalanan 1979 tarihli Camp David Anlaşması'ndan sonra Amerikan Yönetimi her iki ülkeye de büyük çaplı askeri ve ekonomik yardımlarda bulunuyor. Son yıllarda İsrail'in aldığı yardımlar yıllık 3 milyar doları bulurken, Mısır'ın aldığı miktar ise 1.5 milyar dolar civarında seyrediyor. Ancak Amerikan Yönetimi'nin Mısır'a yaptığı desteği, sağlık yardımı adı altında 250 milyon doları artırmayı planladığı belirtiliyor.
Amerika'nın İsrail'e yardımı sadece verilen 3 milyar dolarlık çekle sınırlı değil. İsrail her yıl Amerika'nın kasasından yaklaşık 10 milyar dolarlık kredi kullanma hakkına da sahip bulunuyor. Ayrıca Amerikan Yönetimi, özellikle askeri ve teknolojik alanlarda İsrail'e çok geniş imkanlar da sunuyor.
Amerikan Temsilciler Meclisi'ndeki Cumhuriyetçi Parti'den tek Yahudi temsilci olan Eric Cantor, geçtiğimiz günlerde Yahudi Telegrafik Ajansı'na yaptığı açıklamada, Amerikan çıkarlarına uygun hareket etmeyen ülkelere yapılacak yardımların kesilmesi yönünde Cumhuriyetçilerin bir yasa hazırlığı içinde olduğunu belirtmişti.
Özellikle Cumhuriyetçiler arasında yapılan dış yardımların kesilmesi gerektiği yönünde sesler hızla yükseliyor. Seçimler sonrası Cumhuriyetçilerin Temsilciler Meclisi'nde çoğunluğu ele geçirmesine kesin gözüyle bakılıyor. 

CİHAN

----------

